# Fly through 17th century London



## SeverinR (Aug 10, 2016)

Prize-Winning Animation Lets You Fly Through 17th Century London | Open Culture

I looked over the different categories...I thought maybe this would be the best place.

The link I have is basically a drone flight through 17th century London.

It's amazing.

The reason I picked research, is because it shows what 17th century London looked like.


----------

